# Getting married abroad (in Bosnia and Herzegovina)



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello once more, and thank you in advance for being such a good support in these stressful times  I am sure some of you went trough same/similar situation, and hopefully can help us 

Since my faince visa was recently refused because of lack of some paperwork, me and my UK fiance decided he will come here (to Bosnia and Herzegovina) and we will get married here(opposite sex marriage). Here comes my first question: Is there some time line that we need to wait since we were refused for fiance visa, before applying for spouse visa?

I've been talking to people in my home town council office and they need him to get some documents to be able to get married here. All of them need to be legalised by an apostille stamp. 
- Birth certificate
- Certificate of no impediment
- Proof of UK citizenship
- Proof of residence
Now, my question is next: Is there some official document that proves UK citizenship, or can we use certified copy of his passport with apostille stamp on it, and is there some official document as proof of residence, or can we use certified copy of lets say his driving licence (which has his address where he lives on) with apostille stamp on it?

And my final question. When we do apply for spouse visa, do we need to send original marriage certificate or do we need provide them with certified copy of it with apostille stamp on it?

Thanks a lot once more to all you nice people for helping us out. I would be so clueless  if it wasn't for this forum and you nice people.

Sanja


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

There's no set amount of time you need to wait to apply again, you could do so immediately if you choose

Make sure any non-English documents (including your marriage certificate) are accompanied by an English translation from a certified translator

His passport copy doesn't need to be certified or to have an apostille stamp. That document was issued by the Passport Office, and the Home Office has access to all of that information based on his passport number. His passport is adequate proof of UK citizenship. Proof of residence is really covered under the accommodation requirement; i.e. tenancy agreements/council tax statements/utility bills with his name on

You should send in the marriage certificate given to you directly by the issuing authority (it should have a raised seal or some other form of authenticity). They will be able to give you more than one official copy if requested.


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for your response  First of all I am delighted to hear we dont need to wait some certain time to re apply. Woohoo! 

Secondly, I am aware that Home Office doesn't need aposille stamp on copies of his documents, but my council office in Bosnia and Herzegovina (where we plan to get married) needs aposille stamp on proof of citizenship, proof of rezidence, birth certificate and CNI. Those are the documents they need from him to get married here, since he is not Bosnian citizen. Now I was wondering is there some kind of official document in UK for a proof of citizenship and for a proof of rezidence or can we get certified copies of passport and driving licence or utility bill, with apostille stamp. 
My intention is to find out more tomorrow on Monday in my council office in Bosnia and Herzegovina, but still somehow I trust people here more on confirming can these certified copies be used as official documents that prove citizenship and rezidence.

Once more thank you for helping us! :heart:

Sanja


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

His UK passport is proof of citizenship. Other than that, only the marriage authority in Bosnia and Herzegovina can confirm exactly what is necessary and what needs to be certified.


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks nyclon :+1: I will check all that here tomorrow.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes the British embassy can supply certain documents needed for marriage. 
See https://www.gov.uk/marriage-abroad/y/bosnia-and-herzegovina/uk/partner_local/opposite_sex


----------



## Vespa (Jan 30, 2016)

For getting married in Serbia, we also had to provide birth certificate and no impediment bearing apostille and these can't be older than 6 months. All of it was on Serbian embassy based in UK web site plus confirmed by the council. Not sure how it goes for Bosnia..
It took a month and half for all to be done from the moment my husband ordered the docs.


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Vespa said:


> For getting married in Serbia, we also had to provide birth certificate and no impediment bearing apostille and these can't be older than 6 months. All of it was on Serbian embassy based in UK web site plus confirmed by the council. Not sure how it goes for Bosnia..
> It took a month and half for all to be done from the moment my husband ordered the docs.


Do you remember did you need a proof of citizenship and a proof of residence? If u did can you pls tell me what you used as an official documents for those two? Im not sure is it same in Serbia, like here in Bosnia and Herzegovina, and did u at all needed those documents. 

I have been told by my council office that we need some official documents as a proof for those two, and certified copy of passport for citizenship or driving licence for residence wont be accepted...


----------



## Semir123 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very exciting - all thebest


----------



## Vespa (Jan 30, 2016)

Only birth certificate and no impediment.
The best was is to ask them directly, what exactly would satisfy their requirements.


----------



## strontiumdog74 (May 25, 2016)

If you need documents to be legalised in the UK (ie birth certificate etc) there is an office in Milton Keynes that you can send them to that is a part of the uk govt that will do it for £45 per document.

https://www.gov.uk/get-document-legalised

Dunno if that helps.

I am getting married here in UAE and had to get British Embassy to provide a stamped affidafit that I was single and able to marry, I don't know if you can easily get such a document when you live in the UK? If you need it??


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

My fiance is getting CNI and international birth certificat. Both with aposille. Here in my council they are asking for some official document which is proof of citizenship and residence. I need to find out is there such document in UK (they wont accept copy of passport for citizenship or copy of driving licence or utility bill for residence... they want official document....)


----------



## strontiumdog74 (May 25, 2016)

I dont know if this helps:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...a/file/322367/GUIDE_NS_-_June_2014-update.pdf

or this:

https://www.gov.uk/right-of-abode/apply-for-a-certificate-of-entitlement


----------

